# Espacio entre almenas



## jc19

Hola:

¿Existe una palabra para denominar el fragmento de muro entre dos almenas?
He visto _parapeto_, pero me gustaría algo más específico.

¿Y para el espacio entre dos almenas?
Según WR también se llama _almena _(1. f. Hueco entre dos remates dentados en la parte superior de un muro. Más en pl. _asomarse por las almenas_), pero me gustaría otra opción.

Gracias por sus aportaciones.


----------



## NetKnight

¿Quizás buscas la palabra "merlón"?


----------



## Vampiro

De tu consulta no me queda claro a qué le llamas "almena"
_


----------



## jc19

Vampiro said:


> De tu consulta no me queda claro a qué le llamas "almena"
> _



*almena**.*
 (Del art. ár. _al-_ y el lat.  _minae_, almenas).

*1. *f. Cada uno de los  prismas que coronan los muros de las antiguas fortalezas para resguardarse en  ellas los defensores.


_Real Academia  Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Vampiro

jc19 said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿*Existe una palabra para denominar el fragmento de muro entre dos almenas*?  (o sea, no es el muro)
> He visto _parapeto_, pero me gustaría algo más específico.
> 
> *¿Y para el espacio entre dos almenas? *(y tampoco es el espacio... ¿qué nos queda?)
> Según WR también se llama _almena _(1. f. Hueco entre dos remates dentados en la parte superior de un muro. Más en pl. _asomarse por las almenas_), pero me gustaría otra opción.
> 
> Gracias por sus aportaciones.


 
Además la definición del diccionario me parece bastante mala.
Pero esa es sólo mi opinión, hay gente que adora el DRAE
_


----------



## jc19

___  .  . ___       . .___ . .         ___
| 1 |__| 2 |__| 3 |__| 4 |        Hay cuatro almenas
          .  . . .a          .  .    . b          .    . . .c 
___________________

Entre las almenas 1 y 2 hay un espacio vacío. Igual que entre la 2 y la 3, etc. A esos huecos me refiero. Debajo de cada hueco hay un fragmento de muro (a,b,c). A esos fragmentos me refiero.


----------



## NetKnight

jc19 said:


> ___  .  . ___       . .___ . .         ___
> | 1 |__| 2 |__| 3 |__| 4 |        Hay cuatro almenas
> .  . . .a          .  .    . b          .    . . .c
> ___________________
> 
> Entre las almenas 1 y 2 hay un espacio vacío. Igual que entre la 2 y la 3, etc. A esos huecos me refiero. Debajo de cada hueco hay un fragmento de muro (a,b,c). A esos fragmentos me refiero.



Como ya he dicho, esos espacios se llaman *merlones*.


/ignorar eso.


----------



## jc19

Gracias, NetKnight, lo he entendido, solamente aclaraba las dudas de Vampiro.
Sin embargo, creo que es _cañonera_, y el merlón es lo mismo que la almena, según Wikipedia.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merlón

De cualquier manera, muchas gracias, porque fue por tu aportación que encontré esta información.


----------



## NetKnight

NetKnight said:


> Como ya he dicho, esos espacios se llaman *merlones*.



Fe de erratas: El espacio entre almenas son las cañoneras.

Los merlones están situados entre cañonera y cañonera y son una estructura diferente a las almenas.


----------



## NetKnight

Te me adelantaste


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias por la aclaración.  Ahora está más clara la consulta.
Lo que no está nada claro son las respuestas.
En tu gráfico (muy didáctico, por cierto) los números 1, 2, 3 y 4 corresponden a "merlones", y los espacios a, b, c... son almenas.
Eso te recomiendo que lo consultes en alguna página especializada en arquitectura o castillos medievales.  El DRAE no suele ser buena fuente para temas técnicos.
Ahora, cómo se llama el pedazo de muro que hay bajo una almena lamentablemente no lo sé, pero "parapeto", o simplemente "muro", no me parece una mala opción.
Saludos.
_


----------



## treulen

Como señala NetKnight, los espacios abiertos entre merlones o almenas son denominados cañoneras por el DRAE. Pero considerando que los cañones surgieron posteriormente a la invención de las almenas, esos espacios han de tener otro nombre. 
La entrada _*abertura de la cañonera*_ del _Suplemento del Dicionario Nacional, ó, Gran Diccionario de la Lengua Española_ (D. Ramón Joaquín Domínguez, Madrid 1849), define el término *alménica* como el espacio comprendido entre dos almenas. Claramente es una palabra en desuso: su búsqueda en Google arroja un solo resultado en español.

El diccionario citado está disponible en:

http://books.google.com.uy/books?id=F58NAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA4&lpg=PA4&dq=alm%C3%A9nica&source=web&ots=U2ck_q_Af6&sig=GvjqpADZ2w7r9REtW2O8xY-NClw&hl=es&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result


----------



## jc19

Vampiro said:


> En tu gráfico (muy didáctico, por cierto) los números 1, 2, 3 y 4 corresponden a "merlones", y los espacios a, b, c... son almenas.
> _



Almena y merlón es lo mismo.

Gracias nuevamente NetKnight, gracias Vampiro.


----------



## jc19

treulen said:


> Como señala NetKnight, merlones es sinónimo de almenas, mientras que los espacios abiertos entre ellos son denominados cañoneras por el DRAE. Pero considerando que los cañones surgieron posteriormente a la invención de las almenas, esos espacios han de tener otro nombre.
> La entrada _*abertura de la cañonera*_ del _Suplemento del Dicionario Nacional, ó, Gran Diccionario de la Lengua Española_ (D. Ramón Joaquín Domínguez, Madrid 1849), define el término *alménica* como el espacio comprendido entre dos almenas. Claramente es una palabra en desuso: su búsqueda en Google arroja un sólo resultado en español.
> 
> El diccionario citado está disponible en:
> 
> http://books.google.com.uy/books?id...&hl=es&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result



Gracias treulen, tu observación es muy importante.


----------



## treulen

NetKnight, ¿en qué difieren los merlones de las almenas?

Me contesto: según http://www.castillosasociacion.es/Glosario.htm

_"en los    parapetos tardíos, en lugar de almenas cortas (normales) se dejan largos    trozos macizos de parapeto, entre dos cañoneras, que copiando de su país de    origen, llamamos merlones_"


----------



## NetKnight

treulen said:


> NetKnight, ¿en qué difieren los merlones de las almenas?



Nada treulen, que hoy estoy que no doy una con la falta de sueño 

Me he guiado buscando imágenes y cuando buscaba almenas me salían los típicos prismas que sobresalen del muro. En cambio, cada vez que he buscado merlones, me salían "almenas" con una ventana.

Tras buscarlo 500 veces, he visto que son lo mismo.

Gracias por hacerme ver mis errores.


----------



## aleCcowaN

No olvidarse también de saeteras, troneras y aspilleras. No creo que haya un nombre específico para los huecos del almenado.


----------



## Xiroi

Me da la sensación de que tronera es un agujero por el que se sacaba el cañon pero la definición de la RAE no me saca de dudas. Esto es lo que yo entiendo por tronera.


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi las almenas siempre fueron los espacios libres, pero dadas sus afirmaciones tan seguras me puse a investigar en diversos diccionarios y páginas especializadas a la hora del almuerzo.
No parece haber dudas respecto del término "merlón", todos lo definen como la parte sobresaliente del muro.
Pero parece haber una anarquía total respecto del término "almena": algunos lo dan como sinónimo de merlón (como afirman algunos foreros); otros lo definen como el conjunto "dentado" que corona el muro de un castillo; y por último hay quienes lo definen como el espacio que queda entre dos merlones (que es la idea que yo tenía)
Al parecer en este caso la cosa queda a gusto del consumidor.
Por último concuerdo con quien dijo que "cañonera" no sirve como definición, porque los cañones son un invento posterior.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

*almena
*Etimología --> Del latín, "minae", almenas. 
Definición --> Cada uno de los prismas, normalmente rectangulares, que coronan las murallas de la fortaleza. Por los *vanos* intermedios se descubre la visión amplia del campo y sirven para tirar armas o proyectiles contra los enemigos. Todas las almenas tienen la función de proteger a los defensores de una fortaleza. La almena puede tener en su centro una saetera. *Una palabra sinónima de almena es merlón.* Almena , *en francés, merlon*; *en inglés,* *merlon.* 
Ejemplo --> ( G. Conq. Ultramar ( 1295) ed. AE, t. 44, 17b: "E vieron los escudos e las armas que colgaban de las almenas del muro e des castillo de la villa". )

*vano
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hueco en el muro como ocurre en la creación de una puerta o de una ventana. En realidad es cualquier espacio que no tiene muro, es decir, que es hueco y que por ese motivo interrumpe una pared.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*merlón
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]La parte no-vacia del almenaje. Adopta formas muy diversas. Todos tienen la función de proteger a los defensores de una fortaleza. El merlón puede tener en su centro una saetera. También recibe el nombre de "almena". En francés, merlon; en inglés, merlon.
[/FONT][/FONT]
Se puede consultar esta fuente.

El María Moliner dice de almena que es muy corriente, aunque impropio, llamar también almena a los huecos que quedan entre los prismas. Generalmente se usa en plural, almenas, aplicado al conjunto festonado de ambas cosas.

Saludos


----------



## thug

Cañonera está bien pero más usado es tronera y no deja "hueco" a la duda de si es parapeto
*tronera**.*
 (De _trueno_).
* 1.     * f. Abertura en el costado de un buque, en el parapeto de una muralla o en el espaldón de una batería, para disparar con seguridad y acierto los cañones.
* 2.     * f. Ventana pequeña y angosta por donde entra escasamente la luz.
* 3.     * f. Juguete de papel plegado de modo que, al sacudirlo con fuerza, por la parte recogida sale detonando.
* 4.     * f. En las mesas de trucos y de billar, cada uno de los agujeros o aberturas para que por ellos entren las bolas.
* 5.     * f. coloq._ El Salv._ y_ Ven._ Hueco o agujero grande.


----------



## Xiroi

Creo que una tronera no está abierta por arriba, sino que es lo que he mostrado en la foto de mi otro mensaje. Por lo que ha dicho Pinairun, almena se usa para ese sentido. ¿No tenemos ningún cruzado en WR?


----------



## Vampiro

Xiroi said:


> Creo que una tronera no está abierta por arriba, sino que es lo que he mostrado en la foto de mi otro mensaje. Por lo que ha dicho Pinairun, almena se usa para ese sentido. ¿No tenemos ningún cruzado en WR?



No nos serviría.
Las cruzadas también son anteriores a la aparición del cañón en Europa.
_


----------



## Xiroi

¿Y qué tiene que ver que no hubiera cañones? En época de cruzados ya había castillos con almenas o huequecitos entre las almenas como quiera que se llamen.


----------



## treulen

Xiroi said:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver que no hubiera cañones? En época de cruzados ya había castillos con almenas o huequecitos entre las almenas como quiera que se llamen.



A eso me refiero: como las almenas preceden a los cañones, el nombre original de los "huequecitos" entre ellas no puede ser _cañoneras_.

Como puse en un post previo, creo que la palabra que buscamos es *alménica*, supongo que de uso medieval y que luego fuera sustituida por _cañoneras_.

El único resultado de Google en que aparece la palabra es http://www.funjdiaz.net/folklore/07ficha.cfm?id=2191, donde se recogen romances transmitidos oralmente desde la edad media en la provincia de León (España). El recopilador anota que en otras versiones -ya que la tradición oral se presta a divergencias- se sustituye_ alménica _por _almenita_ e incluso por _almena_. Podría suponerse que al irse haciendo menos usual la palabra _alménica_, los recitadores de estos romances la cambiaran por palabras más conocidas para ellos, aunque con ello se modifique la acentuación de la palabra.

Por lo tanto, el único dato "seguro" que encontré a favor de _alménica_ es el diccionario de D. Ramón Joaquín Domínguez ya citado.


----------



## Vampiro

treulen said:


> A eso me refiero: como las almenas preceden a los cañones, el nombre original de los "huequecitos" entre ellas no puede ser _cañoneras_.


Exacto.
Y por lo mismo un cruzado no nos podría explicar la diferencia o semejanza con una tronera.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Xiroi

Claro que podría, esos elementos arquitectónicos ya existían entonces. Pocos castillos has visitado, me parece.


----------



## Vampiro

Por razones de trabajo he viajado más de lo necesario, y por motivos de placer menos de lo que me gustaría.
He visto fortalezas de todo tipo, en diferentes países.  No muchas, en eso tienes razón, pero no creo que ese sea el punto importante aquí.
Si tronera y cañonera están definidos como aberturas para disparar los cañones con seguridad, mal nos podría explicar su diferencia un tipo que ni siquiera conocía los cañones.
En fin, este hilo ya se está poniendo monótono.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Xiroi

El nombre cañonera está claramente relacionado con los cañones, sin duda, pero como el elemento arquitectónico YA exisitía antes que los cañones no veo ese empeño en afirmar que no tendría un nombre en épocas antiguas. Los parapetos y vanos para lanzar lo que fuera desde ellos (si no balas de cañón, aceite hirivendo, flechas o lo que fuera) evidentemente existían y por tanto tenían un nombre. Treulen nos aporta un precioso término medieval que hoy en día ha sido sustituido por otros.


----------



## Jellby

Por si vale de algo, yo siempre he llamado "almenas" a los salientes, a los bloques detrás de los cuales se esconde uno. No se me había ocurrido que los huecos entre ellas (o el muro debajo del hueco) tuviera un nombre especial, ni que alguien usara "almena" para referirse a ellos (aunque claro, si hablan de "las almenas del castillo", pueden referirse a cualquiera de las dos cosas).

"Cañonera" o "mertón" son palabras que no conocía. "Tronera" para mí, aparte de los agujeros de la mesa de billar, son las ventanas estrechas y alargadas (de arriba abajo) de los castillos, más estrechas por el exterior que por el interior (como si fuera un embudo hacia afuera), y que supongo que venían muy bien para disparar flechas a su través con poco riesgo de colaran algún proyectil desde fuera.


----------



## jc19

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones. Cualquier otra es bienvenida.


----------



## Maykiwi

Saludos. Pasé esta consulta al autor del sitio web Glosario Arquitectónico, quien escribió su respuesta en el sitio.
Almena y cañonera, un debate de altura
En resumen, el hueco entre las almenas no tuvo nombre propio sino hasta la llegada de los cañones, y desde entonces se lo denominó cañonera. Se entendía como "almena" tanto lo que sobresalía como los huecos intermedios.
(Si de algo sirve, en inglés y francés el hueco se llama "embrasure")


----------

